# 5th Cat shot season closed more to come



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The fifth cat was shot in the New Salem area. More to follow


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep, Just heard a radio report stating the same. Nothing from game and fish yet though that I have heard


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Large male cat taken by David Wolding between New Salem and the Amoco gas station. Game and Fish has the cat now, more news to follow.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

darn!!! oh well!!! looks like im out of luck 
:beer:


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

Just saw the pic, looks like a nice big cat. Lucky guy! Congrats to the shooter.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sounds like the cat was shot just outside of town... :-?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Was told by a close friend he saw 4 live caged lions in a trailer pulled by a Game Warden getting gas at a Beulah gas station on Tuesday. What could be up with that?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Was told by a close friend he saw 4 live caged lions in a trailer pulled by a Game Warden getting gas at a Beulah gas station on Tuesday. What could be up with that?


What the heck?


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Was told by a close friend he saw 4 live caged lions in a trailer pulled by a Game Warden getting gas at a Beulah gas station on Tuesday. What could be up with that?


Sorry, but sounds like a load of B.S. to me :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Sorry, but sounds like a load of B.S. to me


Agreed.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I just heard the real story, I guess it was PETA members in disguise doing their save the lions BS !!! :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats amazing!!! Hopefully the news spreads fast so that everyone going out deer hunting knows that no more cats can be shot. I hope there wont be a problem this weekend!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Was this shot today or yesterday? If today, the news did spread fast


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here are the headlines from KFYR.....

North Dakota Mountain Lion Season is Over; 5th Lion Killed
Thursday, November 9, 2006
BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) _ North Dakota's mountain lion season is over for the year.

Deputy Game and Fish Wildlife Division Chief Greg Link says a fifth lion was killed this morning near New Salem.

Link says officials don't yet have details, and the carcass is being brought to Bismarck for tests. But he says it officially closes the season.

The season started September First. It was to run until March 11th, or until five mountain lions were killed.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Probably for the best, I could see a few cats getting shot this weekend as guys are not listening to the news or getting reports when out deer hunting!!


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

About the mountain lions in the trailers...

I keep hearing different reports of this actually being seen. To have this many rumors floating around, something would have had to set it off.
On the other hand, why wouldn't G&F publically anounce this plan to relocate lions throughout the area?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

4 of 5 were not killed in the badlands area....including all adults....with at least 2 being adult females.There seems to be more lions than the GNF thinks there are.

Tough on the guys who were waiting for Jan.1 to run them with dogs.....not this year.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice lookin photo Ken W, gee where'd you get that bad boy??? 

Congrats to David. I've known him all my life but the bastard could have waited until after the first weekend so I could have shot mine.

Tim Sandstrom


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

"Lions in the trailer", probably another rural myth; heard the exact same story about timber wolves -- 3years ago. Man, think about it, radio collared lions travel across three states in less than a year.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

You guys haven't thrown around the caller on News and Views a week or two ago? He said there was a trailer full of mountail lions being pulled by a ND Game & Fish rig. Anyway, talk about a dumb conspiracy theory.

How you been Monson? Long time no chat or email!

Tim Sandstrom


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

nilsmaster said:


> Nice lookin photo Ken W, gee where'd you get that bad boy???
> 
> Congrats to David. I've known him all my life but the bastard could have waited until after the first weekend so I could have shot mine.
> 
> Tim Sandstrom


Easy to copy from your website Tim.Gotta spread the word and pictures are worth a 1,000 words as they say.....


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh just foolin around with ya!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

hear it was in a culvert in new salem. I heard that before i ever saw that picture so i would say that my source was right.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have heard several versions of the lions in the trailer, Anyone that believes that BS can get a good buy on my banana plantation by Towner.
I offered to bet a fellow this morning $10,000 to put up and prove it as he said that he knew the person that had seen the lions in the trailer. But people seem to believe what they want to believe no matter how stupid it sounds.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Now i don't know about the mountain lions in a trailer, but i'd have to say the timberwolves one could be true. About two springs ago i was at a friends house just north of Devils Lake watching four of them running around through the trees. One of them musta been a male cuz he was huge. My friends uncle live about 200 yds on the other side of the trees from his house and has quite a few head of cattle which they were harrassing at night. Poor guy stayed up all night every night with the spot light and a gun just in case they went after the cows. They called the G&F to see if they could just shoot them to get rid of them and they were told no because they were protected or something along them lines. The G&F after a couple weeks ended up tranquilizing the animals and taking them away.


----------

